
Ask HN: We're Cloud Security Team, Help Us Find a Name - ByteBiter
We&#x27;re a team working on Cloud Security, We&#x27;re looking for a name fr our team, but couldn&#x27;t come up with anything easy to pronounce, meaningful and preferably funny.
I call upon you, the great HN community, help us please!
======
dgorman
VaporLock BoilerRoom

------
ritic
CloudPolice

------
masonic
VaporWare

